# Mainboard wechsel, was muss ich beachten?



## mati_pl (3. April 2017)

Hallo, heute ist meine neue Hardware gekommen und zwar ein i7 7700k, MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon Motherboard, 2x8 GB RAM G.Sklii RipJavs V und die möchte ich nun einbauen. Meine alte Hardware war ein AsRock z77 Pro 4,  Intel Core i5 3450 3,10 GHz.  Jetzt ist aktuell win 10 und ich möchte weiterhin win 10 nutzen.  So, nun zu meiner Frage, auf was soll ich achten? Soll ich vor dem tausch meine Festplatten (1x SSD (mit Windows) 1x HDD (mit fotos videos etc. ) Formatieren, dann die Hardware auswechseln und dann Windows neu Installieren, oder geht es auch einfach nur altes MB mit der CPU raus neues MB mit CPU und RAM rein und einfach PC anmachen fertig?


----------



## teachmeluv (3. April 2017)

Du brauchst eigentlich nur die SSD mit Win 10 formatieren (vorher aber alle wichtigen Daten auf der HDD sichern), dann die Hardware wechseln und Windows 10 neu installieren.

Alles easy, alles locker


----------



## mati_pl (3. April 2017)

Ist es ein muss oder würde es auch ohne Win neuinstalation funktionieren?


----------



## spidermanx (3. April 2017)

SSD formatieren und Windows 10 installieren , aber nicht vergessen HDD während der installation abziehen , und wenn Installation fertig ist kann man die HDD wieder anstecken , kann sein das man unter Datenträgerverwaltung einen Laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben muss .

Solltest du Windows 7 auf Windows 10 das kostenlose Upgrade genutzt haben sollen , brauchst du bestimmt einen neuen Windows 10 Produktkey

Lg


----------



## teachmeluv (3. April 2017)

mati_pl schrieb:


> Ist es ein muss oder würde es auch ohne Win neuinstalation funktionieren?



Das ist nicht empfehlenswert, da du hier auch den kompletten Unterbau wechselt respektive den Chipsatz. Da ist die Gefahr von Treiberkonflikten in Windows vorprogrammiert und macht das System unsauber. Im schlimmsten Fall fährt es gar nicht erst hoch.

Wenn du den Unterbau (Mainboard) wechselt - und zwischen dem Sockel 1155 und 1151 liegen ein paar Generationen - fährst du am Besten, wenn du Windows komplett neu machst


----------



## mati_pl (3. April 2017)

Gut dann werde ich eben die SSD Formatieren und dann da Win neu Installieren. Danke euch.


----------



## True Monkey (3. April 2017)

> Das ist nicht empfehlenswert, da du hier auch den kompletten Unterbau wechselt respektive den Chipsatz. Da ist die Gefahr von Treiberkonflikten in Windows vorprogrammiert und macht das System unsauber.



Steinzeit ? 

So ein Humbug ...seit Win 7 braucht man schon keine neuinstallation mehr bei Hardwarewechsel außer man wechselt das Lager.


----------



## teachmeluv (3. April 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Steinzeit ?
> 
> So ein Humbug ...seit Win 7 braucht man schon keine neuinstallation mehr bei Hardwarewechsel außer man wechselt das Lager.



Dann möge man mich korrigieren. Bei meiner Aufrüstung von einem Z77 Chipsatz auf den Z97 hatte ich das Gefühl, als wäre Windows implodiert 

Dennoch kann man hier davon ausgehen, dass die Installation vielleicht schon etwas älter ist und man sich so einfach ein frisches System zaubert.


----------



## True Monkey (3. April 2017)

Ich nutze ein und dasselbe OS mit verschiedenen Chipsätze .....z77- z270 

Dauert halt zwei Minuten bis die Treiber passen + Neustart und gut ist 

Falls sein OS allerdings noch auf IDE installiert ist würde auch ich neuinstallieren.
Ansonsten einfach testen 
Neuinstallation kann man ja dann immer noch machen falls es doch zu probs kommt


----------



## Kazuya91 (3. April 2017)

Lieber neu installieren. Du sparst dir im Nachhinein viel Ärger...


----------



## Godslayer666 (4. April 2017)

Würde auch lieber das System frisch aufsetzen, mit ner SSD ist das ne Sache von Minuten, Win 10 erkennt automatisch alle relevanten Treiber und aktualisiert diese ggf. Geht deutlich schneller als händisch die Treiber auszuwechseln.


----------

